# If my dog were to accidentally get a bitch pregnant, do I have any legal obligations?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

This is something which has just occurred to me - are their any legal consequences to me if my dog were to accidentally impregnate another? 

(It's very unlikely to happen since he's not yet allowed off-lead, or even in the garden unaccompanied. But just thought I should check...)


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

No not quite, I guess it could potentially be a civil matter and taken to small claims court if they wanted money from you to help pay for costs of the pregnant bitch and pups?

Obviously there would have to be some wrong doing on your part. I really don't know tbh!?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose it all depends on where it happened and if your dog was caught 'red handed'.
If your dog escaped and was roaming free or got into someone else's garden/property then you would be breaking the law allowing this to happen
If your dog was out at the park with you then maybe not - although someone could push the fact that your dog wasn't under control at the time especially if the bitch was on lead.

But I don't really know - best to teach a near perfect recall keep him on a lead when you have any concerns and/or get him neutered if you are worried.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I think the only way you'd be held liable in some way is if your actions were deemed intentional, but as you don't plan to allow him access to in season bitches, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I would think not assuming it was a case of someone bringing an in season bitch out in public. If your dog got onto their property I don't know but I also doubt it.

You could probably sue them for a stud fee though.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I imagine it depends on the situation. 
There is no specific law against it but it may come under being dangerously out of control in public. 

Dizzy is in season currently and is not getting walked at all as I know far too many people walk dogs off lead, even on the roads, with little real control.

We had to take her up to the vet today (suspected blockage, but nothing in the end) and whilst walking her, on lead to the car about 10 feet away, a neighbour's dog was running loose and approached, luckily we bundled Diz into the car, no harm done. 

But, if she'd been mated or injured, I would have expected the owner of the loose dog to cough up!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as I am aware the DDA does not include al fresco sex consensual or otherwise.

Legal covers both civil and criminal law of course.

The two are entirely different.

As it takes two to tango (so to speak) in either case both parties (or certainly their owners) have a "duty of care" to their own dogs and to those affected by their acts or omissions.

So it would all depend.

If your dog was at large, burst through or over a fenced area and had his wicked way with a bitch on heat, then potentially yes. However it really is irrelevant as if the act was known, then the bitch can be taken to the vet to have a contraceptive after the fact.

If he did it under cover of darkness and in the absence of incriminating CCTV and DNA then I would not lose any sleep over it. 

Can a dog "accidentally" impregnate a bitch? 

Hmmmmm not in my book.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lizz1155 said:


> This is something which has just occurred to me - are their any legal consequences to me if my dog were to accidentally impregnate another?
> 
> (It's very unlikely to happen since he's not yet allowed off-lead, or even in the garden unaccompanied. But just thought I should check...)


Personally I don't know of any legal implications.

Besides I should imagine it would be highly debateable, if someone with an in season bitch knowingly takes her out where likely other entire males are, and especially lets her off lead and interact entirely out of control, and a male does mount and tie with her who is really at fault?

Its also well known fact that an in season bitch can be detected by a male over considerable distances and one being walked will leave the scent that shes in season in her pee.

I suppose if yours got out or was straying and managed to get in a supposedly private secure garden and was caught there maybe a bit more leverage as there is laws to cover straying or un accompanied dogs and fines if they are rounded up by a dog warden especially if kennelled when you get them back, but still then as said as far as I know there are not any actual legal implications in place as to a dog actually accidently impregnanting a bitch aside maybe moral ones, or if an owner did try to take you to small claims court and try it then still not sure how far they would actually get even then.


----------



## SleepyBones (Apr 17, 2011)

> Obviously there would have to be some wrong doing on your part.


Gold award & a banana for the best 'not very well put' comment of the 21st century.
.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

If you were throwing your dog out to run free maybe but if someone knowingly takes a bitch in season to a place where dogs are and has them offlead what do they expect? :frown2:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

As has already been said - no legal liability.. but a moral responsibility perhaps.

I choose to keep my dog entire. Therefore I choose to put up with the fair share of problems his entirety may cause. If he was to get a bitch pregnant because he escaped or got to her whilst she was being walked and I or the other owner couldn't stop it. 

I would pay half (if both of us were to blame, i.e: my dog was offlead and ignored my recall because their bitch was offlead) the mismate jab or all of it (if my dog got out). 

I am responsible for my dog and my dogs actions.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Another point to throw in... what if said dog injured the bitch or passed on infection etc?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

dandogman said:


> Another point to throw in... what if said dog injured the bitch or passed on infection etc?


Hence why I think you would need to be able to prove intent, or negligence, which would be incredibly difficult.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought about this the other day actually, as my bitch is in season at the moment and I own an entire dog in my house who is currently driving me crazy LOL

I keep my entire male on a lead even in secure areas because a lot of people walk bitches in season around here and if he were to get to one, I would worry about him getting hurt doing the mating process. Equally, I don't walk my bitch while she is in season, as I wouldnt want to risk her getting caught, for her own safety. I think when you own an intact animal, you kind of have to drive for everyone else too. I don't think it would be my fault if my male caught a bitch in season while out on a walk, I put my animals safety first.

A dog would never catch my bitch because I don't walk her and I don't leave her on the garden unattended, so I dog would have to break into the house. That being said I would go all kinds of crazy if someone allowed their dog to mate with my bitch by letting it get into my property. Thinking about it matter of fact, she is a quality bitch who is doing very well in the show ring and training and showing promise in IPO. Would I want to use the missmate jab on her and potentially 'damage' her for future litters? What if something went wrong and she needed an e-spay or worse case scenario died in whelp? On a matter of fact level I would be out of pocket on show fees (totalling thousands) potential revenue I could have in the future litters, health testing fees and hundreds of hours of training. On a emotional level I love this girl more than anything. 

I have no idea legally where you would stand. I wouldn't like to try and fight it in court. Just rambling on LOL!


----------

